# How To Sell Your Kayak



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I just got a new car because my truck died or had major engine damage and it just was not worth salvaging. Even though there are kits for transporting kayaks upon a car. I'm just sick and tired of storing the thing every winter. Do you folks have any suggestions of how to sell a kayak?


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

List it in the marketplace with location, pics and a reasonable price.


----------



## pocar (May 27, 2013)

craigslist


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

I've thought about Craig's List but a lot of bad incidents have been televised. I guess it wouldn't be any worse than the trading post. I'm not sure the trading post still exists.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

the-fisherman said:


> I've thought about Craig's List but a lot of bad incidents have been televised. I guess it wouldn't be any worse than the trading post. I'm not sure the trading post still exists.


I've never had a problem with craigslist, you just need to be smart. Meet at a public place, have a friend come with you. 

I'd post on both, here in the classifieds and on craigslist


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

About a month ago I drove over an hour to look at a hobie pro angler 14' that I saw in CL the night before. I got there and liked what I saw. I gave the father of the kid selling it $50 as deposit, the kid had moved to California . We agreed on $800 for the kayak and I wasn't able to come back and get the yak until 2 days later. Well a day later I get a text from the sister/ daughter the the guy selling has found a way to ship to California and the sale is off. Ok, cool, I'm a little disappointed but understand.. That was over 2 months ago and I still haven't got my $50 back. She keeps saying her dad was going to send it back, he (ken) keeps saying he thought his daughter (kelly) sent it back.. I knew when I gave him the $50 I should of gotten a receipt. No big deal because I think I have enough evidenced thur his our text to win if we go to court, which we will be doing if I don't have my $50 back soon...

Buyer beware on CL is all I'm saying..


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I heard a lot of people talking about that yak ezbite. When I heard it was going for $800 I just couldn't believe it. Thats dissapointing that the sale fell through. Hopefully a Hobie is still in your future. I'm actually on the Hobie fishing team and should be getting my 2015 pa hopefully soon! I'm not ready too sell my 2013 pa 14 but I will always have a spare if anyone wants to use one.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ezbite said:


> About a month ago I drove over an hour to look at a hobie pro angler 14' that I saw in CL the night before. I got there and liked what I saw. I gave the father of the kid selling it $50 as deposit, the kid had moved to California . We agreed on $800 for the kayak and I wasn't able to come back and get the yak until 2 days later. Well a day later I get a text from the sister/ daughter the the guy selling has found a way to ship to California and the sale is off. Ok, cool, I'm a little disappointed but understand.. That was over 2 months ago and I still haven't got my $50 back. She keeps saying her dad was going to send it back, he (ken) keeps saying he thought his daughter (kelly) sent it back.. I knew when I gave him the $50 I should of gotten a receipt. No big deal because I think I have enough evidenced thur his our text to win if we go to court, which we will be doing if I don't have my $50 back soon...
> 
> Buyer beware on CL is all I'm saying..


 EZ, Maybe he used your $50 deposit and probably a few others to ship it to Cal.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sold mine on Craigslist within 3 hours


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I sold one on Craigslist in spring. Guy drove 2+ hours to buy it at a pretty good price too.


----------



## PatrickS (May 14, 2014)

I bought my first kayak off Craigslist last month. Transaction went smoothly and the seller even came to my home with the yak to make the sale. Though I have taken the kayak (Old Town Trip 10 Angler) out a few times and am totally addicted to it, I have yet to try fishing from it yet. I plan to try the lower Rocky River for some Steelies over the next month or so.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Just in case anyone was interested in the kayak he listed for $100 here was the mass email he sent out. Kayak located in Central Ohio

Greetings,
There was such an overwhelming response to this offer that Im a little confused of how to proceed. Its extremely unfair just to pick one person from the group that responded. But Ill be honest. The sale will not happen until this Saturday because after work Im in the gym and typically do not want to be bothered by anyone. 
So how do you folks want to proceed? Set up a time upon Saturday and those who are interested pick a number 1-100? Do you folks want to bid up the price? Everyone is getting an identical email so please respond back with a decision.


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you folks for your interest. Someone is coming by this weekend to possibly purchase the kayak and I doubt he'll turn it down. If the purchaser is not interested then I'll post again.

I thank you all again for you interest. The PMs were overwhelming.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Got to say that is something of an unconventional way to sell a kayak.


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

ezbite said:


> About a month ago I drove over an hour to look at a hobie pro angler 14' that I saw in CL the night before. I got there and liked what I saw. I gave the father of the kid selling it $50 as deposit, the kid had moved to California . We agreed on $800 for the kayak and I wasn't able to come back and get the yak until 2 days later. Well a day later I get a text from the sister/ daughter the the guy selling has found a way to ship to California and the sale is off. Ok, cool, I'm a little disappointed but understand.. That was over 2 months ago and I still haven't got my $50 back. She keeps saying her dad was going to send it back, he (ken) keeps saying he thought his daughter (kelly) sent it back.. I knew when I gave him the $50 I should of gotten a receipt. No big deal because I think I have enough evidenced thur his our text to win if we go to court, which we will be doing if I don't have my $50 back soon...
> 
> Buyer beware on CL is all I'm saying..


You're going to go to Court over fifty bucks? You do realize you're going to LOSE money going to court over fifty bucks? Filing fees, etc. 

You sure don't like being taken advantage of. Welcome to the 21st century where everything is free if you can sucker someone into it.


----------

